# Anyone from Tennessee.



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

The wife and me have decided to take a vacation this year. Tennessee is our destination because we might like to retire there. While I've been to the state several times I never spent enough time there to really know the area. I want to visit the Shiloh civil war park but it's a small town and I'm not sure about lodging. We would like to rent a cabin that welcomes pets. Gatlinburg was another option since it seems to have a lot in the way of lodging. That kind of 
scares me because it's such a small town it might be a big tourist destination.

If anyone has any suggestions of where to go and even where to stay I'd appreciate it.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not from Tennessee but I've been to Gatlinburg twice (pre-dog). It is VERY touristy and really busy. I'm not sure how dog friendly it is as that wasn't something I was looking at then. I went with a bunch of people and we stayed in one of the cabin rentals in the mountains. It was really nice, but there were a LOT of bears around!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a friend who lives in Gatlinburg, happens to be a Realtor and happens to do vacation rentals. I will email him and ask...will post back when he replies..FLynn


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well if you are coming to TN then you need to start on one end of the state and travel all the way across. Everyone should see Graceland just once. Shiloh is pretty much like any battlefied--lots of monuments and a prehistoric indian mound. Pickwick Lake is in that area, but the cabins are booked months in advance. There is Red Boiling Springs in middle TN and We like to just drive through the country and stay off the interstate. Oh yes there is the town where the Spokes trial took place and also where our metal of honor winner lived--having a senior moment and the name won't come to me. But, Gary Cooper played him in the movie. Gatlingburg itself is just a tourist trap now. But there is a state park at the base of the mountain and then the mountain is wonderful. Hotels are not to dog friendly though.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Well if you are coming to TN then you need to start on one end of the state and travel all the way across. Everyone should see Graceland just once. Shiloh is pretty much like any battlefied--lots of monuments and a prehistoric indian mound. Pickwick Lake is in that area, but the cabins are booked months in advance. There is Red Boiling Springs in middle TN and We like to just drive through the country and stay off the interstate. Oh yes there is the town where the Spokes trial took place and also where our metal of honor winner lived--having a senior moment and the name won't come to me. But, Gary Cooper played him in the movie. Gatlingburg itself is just a tourist trap now. But there is a state park at the base of the mountain and then the mountain is wonderful. Hotels are not to dog friendly though.


Our original plan was to stay somewhere by the mountains. I really would like to get to Shiloh and see the civil war battlefield. I was hoping they might have a little museum building with civil war weapons, uniforms and whatever. I just need to find a decent cabin that welcomes pets anywhere. We can drive to wherever we want to go. This might be a challenge with the two little ones. Thanks.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I have a friend who lives in Gatlinburg, happens to be a Realtor and happens to do vacation rentals. I will email him and ask...will post back when he replies..FLynn


Anything you come up with could be a big help. We never really go anywhere on vacation time because the last thing I want to do when I'm off work is drive. This year I have to please the wife. Thanks.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

kawboy said:


> Anything you come up with could be a big help. We never really go anywhere on vacation time because the last thing I want to do when I'm off work is drive. This year I have to please the wife. Thanks.


Nothing yet, but I emailed him after I read your post, hope to get an answer today!!
Good luck with your driving, I always get audio books to listen to while driving..don't know how that would work, unless it is one your wife likes..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It has been a long time since I have been to the Shiloh battlefield, years and years. I actually have an ancestor buried in one of the mass graves--confederate of course. I remember going in to see if they had any names of the soldiers that were buried there and they didn't. My husband has taken me to so many battlefields that I can not remember a museum. You have to go to Lookout Mt. in Chattanoga. Big battle fought there and there is another battlefied near there. We went to Gettysburg a few years back, it is awesome. But the most impressive place is Appomattox in VA. They do a living history type of show. You can almost see the troops as they pass by the Union army and surrender their weapons. But if you get into TN in the northwest part, go to Land between the Lakes. Museum and again a village with actors doing the daily activities of the early 1800's. Quite a compound with lots of outbuildings and gardens and of course the animals. Depending on what they are doing you might see them plowing with mules or cooking, weaving, etc.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I live in E. TN, grew up in W. TN and growing up went to camp in Middle TN. Gatlinburg is very touristy but the mountains are wonderful. The Cades Cove loop in Walland you'll want to go to. Might want to take in the play in Cherokee, NC, Until These Hills - about the Cherokee Indians. In sievereville, the minor league baseball team, Cubs affiliate, has their ballpark. If you like baseball, it's nice. There is a fort in Knoxville, but not big. You might want to also want to go to Norris. The town was set out by Eleanor Rosevelt and built by the CCC. Nice park there and the Museum. 
I'd like to add, in Nashville go to the Parthenon and drive the Natchez parkway.
In Memphis eat at Rendezvous and have dry ribs, visit the Audobon Park gardens and the Indian burial grounds ( don't remember how to spell it but like Chuckalissa). The art museum is good and the Italian food.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the great ideas. My wife is reading all these posts so we will have to see what interests her.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, finally got an email back..he is away right now, which explains the delay, but this is his recommendation and knowing Jeff, it will be a good one! Let me know if it works out. 
Hi Flynn, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I am doing great as I am in Gallup, NM this week on a mission trip with my church youth group which i love doing. The only downside is that I have VERY limited access to email or Internet. There are however several companies that I can recommend and they do provide a pet-friendly search on their website. My number one suggestion would be Jackson Mountain Rentals in Gatlinburg. I trust that you are doing well but I need to get off here and back to work...

Jeff Schoenfield


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> ...There is *Red Boiling Springs* in middle TN and We like to just drive through the country and stay off the interstate...


I have family there! I think TN is one of the prettiest states I've ever seen and I've been through almost all of the lower 48. Sadly, I haven't been back in decades but that lush green landscape is forever in my mind.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I went to CA about 20 years ago. We toured Sacremento and the prison town and then south to the redwoods and then to Tahoe. I know what you mean about green. There is no way I could live there because everything is brown. But Virginia is about the prettiest state and parts of New York. Iowa is beautiful when the corn is mature. I would love to see it when it is green.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Ok, finally got an email back..he is away right now, which explains the delay, but this is his recommendation and knowing Jeff, it will be a good one! Let me know if it works out.
> Hi Flynn, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I am doing great as I am in Gallup, NM this week on a mission trip with my church youth group which i love doing. The only downside is that I have VERY limited access to email or Internet. There are however several companies that I can recommend and they do provide a pet-friendly search on their website. My number one suggestion would be Jackson Mountain Rentals in Gatlinburg. I trust that you are doing well but I need to get off here and back to work...
> 
> Jeff Schoenfield


Thank you so much. He sounds like someone who would give good advice. I'll let you know how it works out for us.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I have family there! I think TN is one of the prettiest states I've ever seen and I've been through almost all of the lower 48. Sadly, I haven't been back in decades but that lush green landscape is forever in my mind.


I remember driving close to the mountains in late summer many years ago. It was just different from what you usually see in the US. We might retire there as my wife says she will not put up with both me and winter if I'm not working. I'm not a winter person so northern Michigan, way north, is not the place for me. For now I have a job so that's why we are still here.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> where our metal of honor winner lived--having a senior moment and the name won't come to me. But, Gary Cooper played him in the movie.


Sergeant York?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah that is him. Amazing how my is working lately. I could think of the actor and not the hero. At least I can think though.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We will be booking a stay in one of this companies cabins. They have several that allow two dogs under 25 pounds. Looks like horse back riding is something we both want to do. I'm hoping I can rent a motorcycle for one day also. My wife is so excited it's rubbing off on me. If it just wasn't for all the driving that I will end up doing most or all of. Molly and the wife will probably sleep most of the way and Tasha will want to sit in my lap all the way there.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Have a great time!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

All the talk about Shiloh, we took one of the GS's Friday to the battlefield. Got there just as they were demostrating the firing of a musket and then watched the movie. I have an ancestor buried there in one of the mass graves -- confederate soldier of course. They buried the Union soldiers in a national cemetery with their names on the stones--no wonder the people of the south disliked the "yankees" for so long. Luckily we got over it. The picture is the Confederate Memorial. The statues on all the Memorials are magnificent.


----------

